# All-Clad -- Made in China?



## southerndoc (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey all, first time posting here.

I recently purchased an All-Clad Stainless set (well, I purchased the pieces individually so I only got what I needed). I noticed a "Made in China" sticker on the box.

For some reason I thought All-Clad was made in Pennsylvania.

Does anyone know if All-Clad products have been tested for lead contamination? Anything made in China is susceptible to lead contamination, and I don't want to be cooking with something contaminated. That's all I need is to cause lead toxicity in friends, family, or kids!

I'm probably overreacting, but I am curious if they are truly made in China, and if so, if they have been tested for lead contamination.


----------



## crema (Mar 18, 2007)

Some All Clad pieces are indeed made in China. This is usually indicated on the packaging. I have no idea if they have been tested for lead--I would contact the mfr. directly if you have concerns about lead contamination.


----------

